# Why ECZ gone anser is here!



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

what is going on with Johns fourm?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

It has been removed due to his behavior on this forum and his blatant disrespect for this site and its members. Sponsorship is a mutually beneficial partnership for a business and a site of this size. We provide a high quality fish seller for our members use and in turn business is pushed to the sponsor. However, sponsors have an obligation to treat all of our members with respect and set an example on this site. Unfortunately as was the case here, ECZS did not hold up to his end of the bargain. I will never stand for a sponsor bullying our members.

Sponsorship of this site is a privilege, not a right for anyone and we will never compromise the integrity of our community for a sponsor.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

o why didin't we just delete his thread and give him a warning?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Captive Herps said:


> o why didin't we just delete his thread and give him a warning?


He was not a member...but a sponsor....there is a big difference. Please read Mikes statement....it spells out exactly why he is no longer a sponsor of this forum.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Captive Herps said:


> o why didin't we just delete his thread and give him a warning?


i would assume warnings were given


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Captive Herps said:


> o why didin't we just delete his thread and give him a warning?


ECZS has received multiple warnings about his behavior on this site. Even then, warnings are useless when you are dealing with a pattern of behavior that is obviously unable to be repaired. I repeat, sponsors are meant to be examples on this site, not bullies. I will not stand for it. I have been doing this way too long to allow someone who is making a buck off this site to abuse it in this fashion.

I apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused but I feel it absolutely necessary.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree with Xenon, by the way things sound, guy was a douche-soda anyways.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks Xenon!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Do you think he will be alowed back?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Captive Herps said:


> Do you think he will be alowed back?


Nope.....


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

what can i say the man has a point


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I am glad to see that on this forum, the admin's show more care about it members then a sponsor.

Good choice, peeps.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Captive Herps said:


> I am glad to see that on this forum, the admin's show more care about it members then a sponsor.
> 
> Good choice, peeps.


Thank you very much for the compliment.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

ok Xenon thanks alot!


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

It's good to see the almighty dollar doesn't trump loyal members...Glad to see something was done to right the issue..


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

well i hope John stays in busnes he did take advantage of his reputation!

but i am still on his side!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

John will be fine. If you listen to him...he was here long before us and his business has never been better.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

This isnt the first fish forum he has been banned from either.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

he would sometimes come off as very arrogant and pretentious when dealing with potential customers. never had that when i dealt with pedro or george


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

John has the biggest fish at the cheapest prices. My dealings with john were very professional.I think he's a stand up guy. Its a shame it had to come to this.

just my 2 cents


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

you know at times john is a ASS or somtimes a BITCH but he still had great fish at sweet prices doesn't mean you need your ass wiped and your shoes shined NO he has what we want at great prices that is why i and others buy from him!


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

did he also sell you a pair of knee pads?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

DUDE go f*ck your self!


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

oh god i forgot he had the biggest ones at the cheapest price.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Apott05 said:


> did he also sell you a pair of knee pads?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

dude why the f*ck are you posting?

and what did i say to you to make you post?

and try to make fun of for what reason i am saying my opionon?


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

i just asked a yes or no question


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Apott05 said:


> i just asked a yes or no question



















agree with Apott

and i dont understand why u r talking to urslef in this thread captive herps.... u asked a question and it has been answered

did u and john have some type of internet chat site connection









btw u speled anser wrng


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm deeply saddened that John never answered my science based questions on "skinny fish". Even after I provided him proof that his experiments and catering to hobbyist basic ignorance of shipped fish was theatrics. Oh well, we still have reputable sponsors here.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Captive Herps said:


> DUDE go f*ck your self!


Please respect all members regardless... Next time just use this smilie







that is P-Fury certified.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

LOL....You guys...

I've heard many stories of John being a good person to do business with. His actions on p-fury made me come to the conclustion that I didn't care for how he conducted himself here therefore I would never take my business to him. I knew that stating that to him would only create a situation of him blasting off names at me so I kept it to myself. I feel there were alot of members here that felt the same as me. 
He had good fish but a shitty attitude so he can keep them. 
His ban was called for.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Tango374 said:


> LOL....You guys...
> 
> I've heard many stories of John being a good person to do business with. His actions on p-fury made me come to the conclustion that I didn't care for how he conducted himself here therefore I would never take my business to him. I knew that stating that to him would only create a situation of him blasting off names at me so I kept it to myself. I feel there were alot of members here that felt the same as me.
> He had good fish but a shitty attitude so he can keep them.
> His ban was called for.


that is my point you don't go to him cause of his atatude but who cares he has great fish so what about his attatude!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Captive Herps said:


> LOL....You guys...
> 
> I've heard many stories of John being a good person to do business with. His actions on p-fury made me come to the conclustion that I didn't care for how he conducted himself here therefore I would never take my business to him. I knew that stating that to him would only create a situation of him blasting off names at me so I kept it to myself. I feel there were alot of members here that felt the same as me.
> He had good fish but a shitty attitude so he can keep them.
> His ban was called for.


that is my point you don't go to him cause of his atatude but who cares he has great fish so what about his attatude!
[/quote]

I don't particularly understand WHAT you're getting at here. The guy was banned for inappropriate behavior unbefiting of a sponser, and therefore a representative, of this site. period. PM me if there is more to this issue and you'd like the tread reopened, but at this point it looks like your question was answered, I see no reason to drag this nonsense out.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont understand what the big issue is here. The decision was made that John wasnt a fit for this forum. It isnt that big a deal. If you want to do business with him you can find him at WW....its not like he is closing shop. We just decided that the rules of this forum need to apply to everyone...and he was being disrespectful to our members. He may have seen things differently...and that is fine...but we dont need someone that running around calling people names simply because they might not agree with everything you do....that is not the kind of business we want to promote on this forum. I have no hard feelings toward John and I wish things could have been different........but in the end...we had to do what we felt was in the best interest of our membership.

Im going to open this back up for discussion.....but if there is any more bashing then we will delete it.

As far as pricing goes....I would much rather pay a little more to someone that treats me with respect...then feel like I need to bendover to get a price break.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

well said GG


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Finally. I coundn't stand this guys attitude from the day he became a sponser. Always a total dick! Even if you had thousands to spend, he didn't care, and says he didn't need the money from us, he will do just fine without this forum and it's members. And that is why he is no longer here. Good ridance!!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

buzzz said:


> John has the biggest fish at the cheapest prices. My dealings with john were very professional.I think he's a stand up guy. Its a shame it had to come to this.
> 
> just my 2 cents


ill give you a nickle if you take your two cents back
as for the rest of the things said in this post.......








IBTL


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

While I may not always agree with the way he handled things, Ive met the guy in person and in my book, he's ok.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I didnt even notice him gone... and Im the KOK's so what does that tell you-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Doktordet said:


> While I may not always agree with the way he handled things, Ive met the guy in person and in my book, he's ok.


Cool avatar, looks like me on COD4









I never paid this guy any attention while he was around, i visited his site to see what he has to offer, it says "fish coming soon"???


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> While I may not always agree with the way he handled things, Ive met the guy in person and in my book, he's ok.:nod:


*Cool avatar, looks like me on COD4*I never paid this guy any attention while he was around, i visited his site to see what he has to offer, it says "fish coming soon"???
[/quote]

lol. thanks. its from Saving Private Ryan where the american sniper (in Tom Hanks' squad) is about to take out the german sniper on the bell tower. (sorry to derail)


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Doktordet said:


> While I may not always agree with the way he handled things, Ive met the guy in person and in my book, he's ok.:nod:


*Cool avatar, looks like me on COD4*I never paid this guy any attention while he was around, i visited his site to see what he has to offer, it says "fish coming soon"???
[/quote]

lol. thanks. its from Saving Private Ryan where the american sniper (in Tom Hanks' squad) is about to take out the german sniper on the bell tower. (sorry to derail)
[/quote]
Oh yeah, this guy









Anyway, back on topic.......


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> While I may not always agree with the way he handled things, Ive met the guy in person and in my book, he's ok.:nod:


*Cool avatar, looks like me on COD4*I never paid this guy any attention while he was around, i visited his site to see what he has to offer, it says "fish coming soon"???
[/quote]

lol. thanks. its from Saving Private Ryan where the american sniper (in Tom Hanks' squad) is about to take out the german sniper on the bell tower. (sorry to derail)
[/quote]
Oh yeah, this guy









Anyway, back on topic.......
[/quote]









yeah anyway- i dunno, he seemed like a dick. Not like he's being run out of business he just can't advertise her. big deal


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

ahhh not point and saying more if i do ill be hated lol or i am already but hey all i want to say is everybody has there own opionon of the guy!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

The big deal is that John was tolerated too long. Disciplinary action should of been taken care of long ago. If you breathed on him wrong he was calling you evey name in the book instantly. The only thing I saw was members telling John to chill, calm down or quit being so deffensive. Within two weeks of his behavior he should of been warned, I have no idea if he was, but nothing changed so I suspect not. When he didn't stop, I would of had him gone within a few days. Which is why I should never be allowed to become a mod by the way, I'd banning everyone. 
This is such a great place to get information and I love this forum. When someone comes on here putting people down with some kind of macho, my way or the high way attitude, they need to be put in they're place fast.
To everybody that can say to themselves "who cares what his attitude is, he's got bad-ass fish", you all must be better men than me because I can't.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Tango374 said:


> The big deal is that John was tolerated too long. Disaplineary action should of been taken care of long ago. If you breathed on him wrong he was calling you evey name in the book instantly. The only thing I saw was members telling John to chill, calm down or quit being so deffensive. Within two weeks of his behavior he should of been warned, I have no idea if he was, but nothing changed so I suspect not. When he didn't stop, I would of had him gone within a few days. Which is why I should never be allowed to become a mod, I'd banning everyone.
> This is such a great place to get information and I love this forum. When someone comes on here putting people down with some kind of macho, my way or the high way attitude, they need to be put in they're place fast.
> To everybody that can say to themselves "who cares what his attitude is, he's got bad-ass fish", you all must be better men than me because I can't.


yes you are right but if somone has what you want at good prices, i will only buy because of that reason i don't care what he is like i still bought fish from him i have proof of pm's of him bein let's say a John lol


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

Apott05 said:


> oh god i forgot he had the biggest ones at the cheapest price.


hahahahahahahaah, possibly the best post i have seen. signature worthy no doubt.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

haha amen to that brother


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

apott u fukktard!









classic!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Tango374 said:


> The big deal is that John was tolerated too long. Disciplinary action should of been taken care of long ago. If you breathed on him wrong he was calling you evey name in the book instantly. The only thing I saw was members telling John to chill, calm down or quit being so deffensive. Within two weeks of his behavior he should of been warned, I have no idea if he was, but nothing changed so I suspect not. When he didn't stop, I would of had him gone within a few days. Which is why I should never be allowed to become a mod by the way, I'd banning everyone.
> This is such a great place to get information and I love this forum. When someone comes on here putting people down with some kind of macho, my way or the high way attitude, they need to be put in they're place fast.
> To everybody that can say to themselves "who cares what his attitude is, he's got bad-ass fish", you all must be better men than me because I can't.


We make every effort to allow the sponsors to moderate their own forum as they see fit. We may have let this go too long...and we did have many discussions about what to do. We had never experienced anything like this.....or had any sponsor be disrespectful to our members....so this was new ground for us. The way I saw it...he was basically hurting his business and not this forum. In the end though...it became more of a distraction then a benefit to have him as a sponsor of this forum.

Again....I wish John all the best...but his style of business was not a good fit for this forum.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I was always too scared to even attempt to buy anything from him, so I just stayed away from him. Too bad, heard he always had nice fish.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

maknwar said:


> I was always too scared to even attempt to buy anything from him, so I just stayed away from him. Too bad, heard he always had nice fish.


yes he does!


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

captive HERPE all i hear from you is basically he is a dick with nice fish.... we get it so please stop rewriting same crap over and over.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah really, like we get it already, you wish he was still here because of his fish, but he isnt so....give it up dude, i got nothing against you but....stop blowing smoke in his ass.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

GG


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

all right guys ill stop!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> Finally. I coundn't stand this guys attitude from the day he became a sponser. Always a total dick! Even if you had thousands to spend, he didn't care, and says he didn't need the money from us, he will do just fine without this forum and it's members. And that is why he is no longer here. Good ridance!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Captive Herps said:


> all right guys ill stop!


thank you. If you want to continue your verbal fellatio we can create a private forum or something.


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Xenon said:


> all right guys ill stop!


thank you. If you want to continue your verbal fellatio we can create a private forum or something.
[/quote]


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Xenon said:


> all right guys ill stop!


thank you. If you want to continue your verbal fellatio we can create a private forum or something.
[/quote]

FTMFW!


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

hahahah fellatio


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> all right guys ill stop!


thank you. If you want to continue your verbal fellatio we can create a private forum or something.
[/quote]

QFBBA

(quoted for burn by admin)


----------



## sixpac (Sep 21, 2006)

Xenon said:


> all right guys ill stop!


thank you. If you want to continue your verbal fellatio we can create a private forum or something.
[/quote]

I'm finding out this is what happens when you give your opinion on this site. my first post here was that I thought john was a decent guy to deal with after having met him, and what do I get after that, slammed, and this is from people who run this site. WTF!
so because john didn't take any of the crap that was dealt to him, he's considered to be an ass?









thats my opinion and believe me I know whats coming

so let the slamming begin


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

this thread is going nowhere i say lock it, just gonna start too much problems IMO


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

sixpac must of bought those super high quality kneew pads and a super low price. Must of went in on a group by with captive


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

there is nothing wrong with expressing your opinion on this forum. the problem everyone had was that captive herpes was saying what he thought over and over. if you feel that way about the way this site is run sixpac then bring it up with the mods or xenon.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

sixpac said:


> all right guys ill stop!


thank you. If you want to continue your verbal fellatio we can create a private forum or something.
[/quote]

I'm finding out this is what happens when you give your opinion on this site. my first post here was that I thought john was a decent guy to deal with after having met him, and what do I get after that, slammed, and this is from people who run this site. WTF!
so because john didn't take any of the crap that was dealt to him, he's considered to be an ass?









thats my opinion and believe me I know whats coming

so let the slamming begin
[/quote]

yeye and don't repeat anythin you will get cut up and everyone will just keep posting and take avantage of the situation! so f*ck this thread and lock it! so people don't keep sayin sh*t!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

sixpac said:


> all right guys ill stop!


thank you. If you want to continue your verbal fellatio we can create a private forum or something.
[/quote]

I'm finding out *this is what happens when you give your opinion on this site*. my first post here was that I thought john was a decent guy to deal with after having met him, and what do I get after that, slammed, and this is from people who run this site. WTF!
so because john didn't take any of the crap that was dealt to him, he's considered to be an ass?









thats my opinion and believe me I know whats coming

so let the slamming begin
[/quote]
no....this is what happens when you repeat yourself a million times in a single thread!

Honestly....what did you expect Herps?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

dude i did that cause nobody got my point! and if thay did why did thay not say i get what you mean?

o and thanks for not being a stupid sh*t like the others!


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

Captive Herps said:


> dude i did that cause nobody got my point! and if thay did why did thay not say i get what you mean?
> 
> o and thanks for not being a stupid sh*t like the others!


no, people got your point. the fact is that no-one really cares. everyone has their own opinion, and you cant expect people to agree with you because you repeat it.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

X2.....let's just let it go. He may have had good fish, but remember, he claims that all the sponsers get thier fish from him, so really, you are getting his fish no matter what. I honestly couldn't stand that asshole though.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

ok ye i know what you mean with him saying most sponsers get from him he used to go on about that he always bragged and when you told him to stop got really annoying and because a ass but still i didin't care i wanted piranhas! lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Glad to see "we" are finally getting back on topic. In case a few forgot this is the topic:

*Replying to Why ECZ gone anser is here!*


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

x2


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Captive Herps said:


> you know at times john is a ASS or somtimes a BITCH but he still had great fish at sweet prices doesn't mean you need your ass wiped and your shoes shined NO he has what we want at great prices that is why i and others buy from him!


why do I get this feeling that you are john







if so, hows it going john, no idea what this is about but how about a cup of that douche-soda ya got there I'm kind of thirsty








/takes a shot of douche-soda
/goes back to watching my Steelers lose


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

lol.....geeez

I see AS scopin' out the scene


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

lol i know aqua is cheaking things out hey aqua here is a topic you might want to investagate http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry2057882


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

Captive Herps said:


> lol i know aqua is cheaking things out hey aqua here is a topic you might want to investagate http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry2057882


STFU you idiot, it was a mistake...you are just here to stir sh*t up....


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

of course! lol jk nah dude but what does STFU? mean?


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Shut The f*ck Up


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

I see a lot of warnings being issued. Some of you people need to chill out. This is just over kill. Makes me sad to be part of this.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well...another thread down the drain.

Closed.


----------

